# Show us your collection



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Thought we could have a thread to see who has what, and maybe, even watch people's collections grow. Since joining DW, my collection has grown..... a lot!

Ok, so here's is the kit I ordered from Rubbish Boys a few months ago










Since then, I've decided to sort out my collection, and also added some cheapo brushes aswell. Here's some more:









(told you they was cheap )

Then sorted out my old AutoGlym stuff:



















Snow Foam:









Think that's about it.

My collection is made up of the following:

2 x Rubbish Boys Lambswool Wash Mitts.
1 x Megs Lambswool Wash Mitts.
1 x Bilt-Hamber Auto-wash 300ml
1 x Megs Nxt Gen Car Wash 1.89 ltr.
1 x Surfex HD 1 Ltr
1 x Mark V Showroom Finish Quick Detailer.
1 x Bilt-Hamber Auto-clay.
1 x Dodo Juice Lime Prime paint cleanser.
1 x Dodo Juice Banana Armour.
1 x Megs Nxt Gen Tech Wax 532ml
1 x Megs Nxt Gen Glass Cleaner 710ml
1 x Mark V Windows Sheen 500ml
1 x Mark V California Dressing 500ml
1 x Mark V Qwik Solv Tar and Glue remover 500ml
1 x Wonder Clean Leather & Vinyl Cleaner 300ml
1 x 250ml bottle of klenzol
1 x Small bottle of Glisten
1 x 250ml Halfords Rain Repelant

1 x Megs Nxt Generation Metal Polysh
1 x Megs Gold Class Wheel brush
2 x 5Liter Auto Rae-Chem Snow Foam
1 x Auto Rae Foam Lancer

(my old AG stuff)
2 x 1liter AG Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner
2 x 325ml AG Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner
1 x 1liter AG Clean Wheels
2 x 325ml AG Super Resin Polish
1 x 500ml AG Super Resin Polish
1 x 500ml AG Ultra Deep Shine
1 x 500ml AG Aqua Wax
1 x 500ml AG Instant Tyre Dressing
2 x 500ml AG Fast Glass
1 x 325ml AG Car Glass Polish
1 x 500ml AG Vinyl & Rubber Care

1 x BIG Microfibre Drying Towel.
6 x Microfibre detailing/work towels.
3 x Microfibre ultra plush buffing towel.
2 x Foam Applicators.
1 x Megs Nxt Gen Foam Applicator.
6 x "Cheap" Microfibres (from aunties shop)
1 x 1/2" Paintbrush
1 x 3/4" Paintbrush
Several Cotton Buds
2 x Big Buckets
2 x Large Wilkos Spray Bottles (let's try these out)
2 x Large "Aldi" Microfibre Towels (let's try these out also)
1 x Interior brush
2 x Toothbrush 
1 x Soft brush for tyre
1 x Large Soft brush for innner alloys
1 x Large Stiff brush for arches

Flymo Scriocco Leaf Blower


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90541
thats my collection.
Have added colli 476
Cem guys fabric protect
1L of IPA
3 samples of PV protectant, AS G101 and AS bio brisk
Should have a sample of tardis, bilberry and bare bones. if they ever turn up..


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

You reminded me I need to get hold of some brushes of wheel arches...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

lol.

One think that I really want to add to my collection is billberry!!! oh, and some 303


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I might need to update my pictures
Been buying quite a bit from last time


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Not posted for a while, so I thought I'd start with a small update.

Bought the Megs Kit from Halfords a few weeks ago seeing as it was a bargin, so now added to collection is:

1 x Megs Lambswool Wash Mitt.
1 x Megs Nxt Gen Car Wash 1.89 ltr.
1 x Megs Nxt Gen Tech Wax 532ml
1 x Megs Nxt Gen Glass Cleaner 710ml
1 x Megs Nxt Gen Foam Applicator.

And for xmas today, i was given an AG gift set which contains

AG Bodywork Shampoo (got LOADS of this now )
AG SRP
AG Fast Glass
AG Vinyl & Rubber Care

looking forward to trying the Vinyl & Rubber Care

also, parents got a leaf blower. Already told em I'll be using that to dry the car  LMAO


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice selection of products. I have about 3 small shelves of stuff and when people see them they often comment on how much cleaning stuff I have but it's nothing in comparison to yours! Impressive.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ha ha

cheers fella. I dont class mine as "big". But I guess it is bigger than your average joe, and maybe others on here. But there are a lot on here who would dwarf what I have TBH


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

My Swissvax Brushes arrived today










Feel so soft  Much better than using paint brushes I guess . Will try them 2moz as should be sorting mates car


----------



## Reflection (Jan 27, 2009)

what are those used for? sorry im new 

p.s very nice collection!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cleaning shuts, around badges, between narrow alloys, alloy nuts, interior vents etc

anything really


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

More stuff to add to my list:










Empty the box like a kid on christmas day










And pose for picture 










*Contents*

Mark V Uno
Dodo Juice Born to be Mild Shampoo (smells great)
Super Plush Drying Towel
Deluxe Rotary Pad Kit
160mm Soft Finishing Pad
A few samples of Mark V Polish (Glisten, IP200, Dazzle, Qwik Kut 350, Phase V and Mystique).

Just need to get some practice, figure out the difference between red and orange pads :lol: (guess red are less aggressive, they feel much softer), and get some more info on the different samples of polish 

Big thanks to Ben @ Rubbish Boys!!!

Got that stuff a couple of months back

Since then, I have got the following:

More wheel brushes
AG EGP
Colly 476
Zym0l Leather Cleaner
Zym0l Leather Conditioner

and today, I signed for Autobrite Very Cherry wheel cleaner!

Think that's it for now! When I re-organise the shed, I'll have to sort what's what


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

New stuff today!

First my CYC order. :thumb:










Then my Wookie  Can't believe how big it is! It's bigger than the gal of APC!










And now all my collection together... gonna need a bigger bag :lol:


























Going be a busy weekend.

Just clay, wax and a DA to get and I think I'm done until I run out of something


----------

